# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Semmering -meetings 07

## Mexx

Irgendwer oben am Semmering? 15.-17. 06.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

bin am sonntag obn :Cool:

----------


## sorris

sonntag wohl auch wieder aunzutreffen^^

----------


## Sanchez

jo sonntag bin ich auch oben vl. seh ma uns geh flo ^^

----------


## schnur

samstag und evtl. sonntag

----------


## .maraio.

ja, werd auch entweder samstag oder sonntag am berg sein...

----------


## fettecobra

bin samstag oben,
freu mi schon so :Big Grin:

----------


## Sanchez

hab ein paar mit der kamera erwischt (So). falls mich wer gsehen hat und fotos haben möcht soll sich melden

----------


## mAsKeD

Werd am 23.juni oben sein!!!

----------


## schnur

23. jetzt ganz sicher. a wenn der sandler sein klump net hot. :Big Grin:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Sind am 29ten oben. Noch wer?

----------


## rohloffman

fahr morgen rauf am 21...
idt wer oben ?
aja eine frage. ist anch dem bösen unwetter noch alles ok am semmering?

----------


## Savage

Wahrscheinlich am sonntag oben !

----------


## Mexx

Bin höchst wahrscheinlich am Sonntag 24.06 oben.

----------


## Savage

> Wahrscheinlich am sonntag oben !


Bin Samstags oben...

----------


## noox

Freitag Mittag bis Sonntag.
Wenn jemand downhill-rangers.com-Aufkleber braucht - einfach bei den Rangers nachfragen.

----------


## Quattro Staggioni

Hey ihr Säcke!!!
Di FetteKobra und ich sind am Samstag obn...........di neuen Streckn testn!!!! :Big Grin:  
Eh scho länga her........
Wer fährt noch???
greez

----------


## Sanchez

jo donnerstag wird gerockt noch wer oben (savage, ...?) den flowrider hab ich im rucksackerl...

----------


## Savage

Jo evtl SO oben mitn Toni Styler (ex Jump Farmer) !

----------


## Toni Styler

nicht erst am SO, schon viel früher!

is wer dabei? allein is ja zach. da savage und ich sind eh am DO auch sicher obn

----------


## Savage

> nicht erst am SO, schon viel früher!
> 
> is wer dabei? allein is ja zach. da savage und ich sind eh am DO auch sicher obn


Tut leid, meinte natürlich DO und net SO !!!

----------


## Toni Styler

will wer mit mir obn schlafn...

ich red von zeltn ihr lords :P
müssts nur sagn wann, im zelt is ncoh platz frei

----------


## Sanchez

> will wer mit mir obn schlafn...
> 
> ich red von zeltn ihr lords :P
> müssts nur sagn wann, im zelt is ncoh platz frei


kindaverzarra...

----------


## Toni Styler

is morgn, mittwoch, wer von euch obn?

----------


## Martix

wer is denn jetzt von euch morgen, donnerstag oben?

würd ich gern rauffahren aber allein ists fad...

----------


## Sanchez

> ich und den flowrider hab ich im rucksackerl...


wir sind oben

----------


## Savage

Kann doch net.....und Felix meldet sich auch net...?

----------


## Toni Styler

sicher meld ich mich^^ 
mag mich wer mitnehmen?

----------


## Mexx

I bin Samstag und auch evt. am Sonntag oben.
Vielleicht sogar schon morgen, mal schaun.
Weiß wer wie die Strecken nach dem 24h Rennen ausschauen?

----------


## Wohli

Kann sein dass ich auch ein Tag raufschau wenn ka Wind is in PoDo. Will eh mal wieder fahren  :Wink:

----------


## Mexx

@ Wohli

Na sicha, schau vorbei!   :Peace:  
Ich muß meinen neuen LRS mal richtig einfahren.  :Twisted:  
Nur surfen daß geh eh net, kannst überhaupt noch radfahren?  :Mr. Yellow:  

Ride on!

----------


## .maraio.

> Kann sein dass ich auch ein Tag raufschau wenn ka Wind is in PoDo. Will eh mal wieder fahren


sers wohli, wollt di nur drauf hinweisen das an dem weekend der 
austria triathlon in podersdorf stattfindet...keine ahnung was die fuer dieses event alles sperren...

----------


## Wohli

@Mexx: So wies aussieht is eh ka Wind. Könnt gut sein das i dafür am Semmerig komm a bissal rocken. Die neuen Strecken kenn i eh no ned.

Aber surfen taugt ma zur Zeit einfach mehr, chillen am See und ausserdem is a neue Herausforderung, beim Radln geht ja nimma soviel weiter  :Wink:  aber kei Angst verlernen tu ichs ned  :Wink:

----------


## Toni Styler

hey, wer isn morgn noch am semmering?

----------


## Quattro Staggioni

ich war!!!! :Big Grin:  da neue dowhill nach da Enzianhütte----------->a wahnsinn!!!!! :Way To Go:  
sehr geil!!!

----------


## mario

wer isn morgen obn?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

da Kovarik.....

----------


## Jac.

sa semmering so wc zuschaun?  :Wink:   vorauss.

----------


## Bruchpilot

Werd ich auch machen.  Samstag Semmering.  Aber nur vormittag und früher nachmittag.   Und am Sonntag WC Maribor. 

Aber beides nur wenns Wetter net zu beschi**en ist :Mr. Red:

----------


## Jac.

ja passt dann seh ma uns warscheinlich eh...

----------


## Zap

War heute jemand oben? Im Bikepark-forum steht angedeutet, dass heute wegen akutem Gondelversagen geschlossen war.

Wirds morgen offen sein? Oder habens so angedeutet, dass morgen auch nicht gehn wird?

----------


## Mäss

werd morgn oben sein!

weiss wer wies mit den streckenverhältnissen ausschaut?

und was is da mit gondelversagen??

mfg
MÄSS

----------


## ziesl

strecken sind gerade total gut, und die anlieger endlich mal bremsspuren frei...
ur schön

----------


## freestylegott

weißt auch nur von mir  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

aber leider dann richtung "abend" hin schon wieder kleine drinnen!

ansonsten sau geil zum fahren nur bisschen mehr sprünge sollten drinnen sein und in die dh einen fettn einbaun! aber 24h wiesendrift is no imma am geilsten  :Big Grin: 

wer is näxte woche oben?

und is eig. näxte woche das dh-rennen? wenn ja wann? und kann man da so auch fahren oda is alles gesperrt?

thx schon mal!

----------


## Mexx

Werd entweder Samstag oder Sonntag rauffahren.
Eher Sonntag.

----------


## pagey

werd am samstag da sein  !!

----------


## UrAnus

Ich werd am Sonntag wieder Fotos machen, also lächelt wenn ihr mich seht  :Smile:

----------


## mario

bin a am sa oben.
villeicht so a

----------


## Mexx

Werd jetzt doch auch am Samstag rauf kommen.

----------


## .maraio.

sind auch zu 3 am sonntag oben...

----------


## smoe

sa muss ich mich von heute am abend erholen :Embarrassment:  ...so dann oben :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Smile:

----------


## Mäss

bin morgn vormiitag a obn!

----------


## sorris

> Ich werd am Sonntag wieder Fotos machen, also lächelt wenn ihr mich seht

 kann man die pix auch irgendwo anschauen?

----------


## UrAnus

ja, fotos gibts demnächst.... am besten mit Rad- und Kleidungsbeschreibung ne PN schreiben, dann verschick ichs per email.

----------


## ziesl

steht das teil im slopestylepark nach dem drop eigentlich schon wieder?

----------


## Sanchez

wäre morgen oben. wegen sperre weiß niemand was weil es soll ja über nacht bis auf 1300m schneien? Da auf der homepage nix steht nehm ich amal an das offen is. vl. kommt ja wer trotz des grausigen wetters

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

Ahoi

Sind morgen auch am Berg...

(Maddin, Andi, Chris)

Cya  bis morgn   

RiDe On

----------


## Sanchez

wie schaust du aus? welches Radl? bist du schneller als ich?  :Wink:  wenn ja würd ich gern mit dir fahren, man kann ja nie auslernen... wenn nein auch egal kömma trotzdem fahren.
ich: braunes Big Hit, blau/schwarzes jersey
vl. sieht man sich

----------


## Sanchez

wer is gestern am semmering gestürzt? war ja der Hubschrauber da...

----------


## der koch

werd kommenden freitag raufschauen......

vielleicht finden sich noch ein paar andere milf-hunter die auch raufschauen zum posen und runtereiern.

dere

----------


## mario

i moch mit beim poseeeeeeeeeen!!

----------

